# Converting from English to Spanish



## mackey (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi,
Im using XP and MS Office 2003. I would like to take a Word document in English and convert it to Spanish. Possible? If so,how?


Bill:4-dontkno


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

well you can translate here, by using copy and paste you could achieve it.

http://world.altavista.com/


----------



## sweetloop (Sep 29, 2004)

MS Word 2003 has a translation feature. Click on *Tools* then *Language* then *Translate*. I believe you need to be connected to the internet to use this.

I use this feature quite a bit to translate from English to French. However, you should know that the translation will be far from perfect. I usually use the automatic translation to do it quickly then I "clean up" the translation by reading through it.

As an interesting test of accuracy, translate a text from one language to another then back again. Some of the results can be hilarious!


----------

